# Modulpfad?



## Crematorium (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich ein Blasc Update mache, bekomme ich immer ein Fenster:

Name des Fensters: Modulpfad auswählen

Vorgegeben wird: edtpath

Vorgegebene Buttons: " ... ", " OK " und " Abbrechen "

[attachment=4485LASC.JPG]

Was ist das?
Wofür ist das?
Was macht das?
Brauch' ich das?
Was muss ich tun?
Was für ein Pfad?


Gruss

Crematorium


----------



## Stargat (28. August 2008)

Is bei mir auch immer. Einfach abbrechen, funzt bei mir trotzdem.
Will aber auch gerne Antworten auf die Fragen vom TE.

mfg Philonius


----------



## Crematorium (1. September 2008)

Eine kleine Rückmeldung oder irgendeine Reaktion wäre nett...


----------



## Crematorium (2. September 2008)

Naja, wenn sich keiner angesprochen fühlt, dann muss ich halt jeden Tag hier posten. bis mal was passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2008)

Hm ... *rat* Vielleicht der Pfad für (noch nicht vorhandene) BLASC-Module bzw. -PlugIns?

Echt schrecklich der Support hier, ich weiß. Muß man über 'n Tag auf Antwort warten ... Frechheit! Ich würd mein Geld zurückverlangen. Kenn da 'n guten Anwalt. PM, wenn du Infos willst!

(Was manche Leute wegen Nichtigkeiten für Fässer aufmachen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Crematorium (2. September 2008)

@spectrumizer

Ich will ja keinen Stress machen. 
Ich finde auch toll, dass es so ein Tool wie BLASC gibt (und das für umsonst). 
Ich weis auch, dass zam genügend andere und/oder wichtigere Sachen zu tun hat. 
Aber `ne kurze Rückmeldung wie z.b. "Problem bereits bekannt" oder "wir kümmern uns drum, kann aber etwas dauern" würden vermeiden, dass Aggro generiert wird. Oder ein simples "zur Kenntnis genommen" wäre auch noch eine akzeptable Reaktion.

Ich würde sogar ein "geh mir nicht mit so ´nem Kleinkram auf den Sack" akzeptieren.

Hauptsache es kommt eine Antwort.

btw.: ich bin nicht sauer, es dauert nur zu lange.


----------



## Crematorium (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

es ist mal wieder Zeit für `nen Post. Tag 6 ist angebrochen und immer noch keine Rückmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Hi,

möglicherweise war eine für die Installation notwendige XML-Datei kaputt. Probier es nocheinmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Crematorium (3. September 2008)

Hallo Zam,

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ich habe das Problem jedes mal. Ich benutze BLASC seit ich hier registriert bin, und egal welche BLASC??setup.exe ich benutze, egal welche Version, immer bekomme ich bei der Installation diese Meldung. Ich weis, dass man dieses Fenster einfach übergehen kann (BLASC funktioniert ja trotzdem) aber irgend etwas is' da nicht in Ordnung. Des weiteren dachte ich, dass dieses Fenster (Modulpfad) vielleicht ein Hinweis sein könnte, warum manche Leute (auch ich) ein Problem haben, ihre Charakterdaten up zu loaden (wie schreibt man eigentlich upzuloaden richtig?)

Ab hier ist alles Geschriebene nicht mehr Threat-relevant:

So, jetzt habe ich eine Rückmeldung bekommen. Mein Problem ist zwar nicht behoben, aber es wurde zur Kenntnis genommen. 

Ich interpretiere die Antwort als ein: "Jo, da is was nicht in Ordnung, aber is' nicht so schlimm. Läuft doch"

Damit kann ich leben

Sollte ich mit meiner Interpretation falsch liegen, dann bin ich in keinster Weise abgeneigt, weitere Problemlösungsansätze (puh, was für ein Wort) zu versuchen. Ich wüsste nur gerne genauer, welche .XML Datei du meinst. Du kannst mich für blöd erklären, aber was meinst du genau mit: "möglicherweise war eine für die Installation notwendige XML-Datei kaputt"?

Naja, genug geschrieben.

Schöne Woche noch. Vielleicht, bis später....


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Diese Abfrage ist unter anderem wohl abhängig von einer XML-Datei auf unserem Server. Regnor weiß mehr darüber, ich werd ihn morgen in den Thread hier lotsen.


----------



## DOOMSDAY SARGE (4. September 2008)

Ich glaub das hat was mit dem Age of Conan modul zu tun. Du wirst des plugin Für Age of Conan haben aber kein Pfad zu dem spiel angegeben haben


----------



## SbinI (10. September 2008)

Hi!

Möchte einfach das Geschriebene unterstreichen!!!!
Hab BLASC in Summe auf 3 Computern laufen - bei allen 3 Computern genau das selbe Syndrom. BLASC funktioniert auch auf allen Computern einwandfrei wenn ich den Dialog mit Abbrechen beende.
Ach Ja - das Plugin "Age of Conan" hab ich überall deaktiviert.


----------



## Crematorium (10. September 2008)

Auch ich benutzte Blasc nur für WOW. Ich habe kein AOC oder ähnliches installiert.


----------



## .:Mage:. (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi, wollte nur sagen das ich das selbe problem habe


----------



## Hessekiel (11. November 2008)

Hi, 

ich bin kein Techniker, aber habe mich mangels Lösungsvorschlägen mal an das Problem gewagt. Denn auch bei mir kommt bei einem Rechner immer dieser Modulpfad Fehler. 
Meines Erachtens besteht der Fehler seit dem ersten Plugin für Age og Conan. Auch ich habe nie AoC gespielt oder installiert! Wenn ich in Blasc in die Plugin-Verwaltung sehe, ist da das AoCPlugin nicht aktiv, aber lokal vorhanden. Also muss damals das irgendwie mit installiert worden sein. Ich habe jetzt im Ordner \buffed.de\Blasc\PlugIns\ die Datei PAoC.dll gefunden und gelöscht (geht nur wenn Blasc geschlossen ist).
Mal sehen, ob das beim nächsten Update immer noch auftaucht. Ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten.
Selbst wenn das nicht die Lösung sein sollte, könnten ja welche von den Programmierern dies evtl. sich mal anschauen, ob da ein Fehler vorliegen kann.
Bis die Tage

Ach ja, wer ein Problem hat, egal wie banal es ist, dem helfen solche Aussagen wie von spectrumizer echt weiter!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wulfenson (17. Januar 2009)

Bei mir trat der Fehler auch auf, jedoch ließ sich kein Plugin installieren und BLASC stürzte bei dem versuch Plugins zu installieren regelmäßig ab.
Das Problem lässt sich jedoch beheben wenn du irgendeine Datei für AOC angibst.
BLASC glaubt jetzt zwar mein Taschenrechner ist AOC aber es funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

